

The N.S.A.'s Spying on Muslim-Americans - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/online/blogs/closeread/2014/07/the-nsas-spying-on-muslim-americans.html

======
idibidiart
If we make it about names then we have Barack "Hussain" Obama who shares a
middle name with Islam's prophet Mohamed's prominent nephew, son of Ali, who
was the original holy imam of the Shia sect and to whom most Hezbollah members
have sworn allegiance. So I don't think it's a case of racism at the highest
levels. I think there are some idiots at any government agency who are
mentally backward and terribly lacking in moral aptitude.

